# Viel Spass!



## MarX

Hola a tothom!

Com es diu "Viel Spass!" o "Have fun!" en valencià?

Gràcies!


MarK


----------



## Dixie!

Que ho passes bé? O passa-ho bé?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Dixie, pots donar una frase utilitzant goig o gaudeix amb el mateix sentit?  Gràcies.


----------



## Dixie!

Cracker Jack said:


> Dixie, pots donar una frase utilitzant goig o gaudeix amb el mateix sentit?  Gràcies.



Que gaudeixis? Gaudiu molt? 

En quina persona?

Amb goig no se me n'acut cap


----------



## ampurdan

En valencià no seria: "Que gaud_isques_"?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Dixie! said:


> Que gaudeixis? Gaudiu molt?
> 
> En quina persona?
> 
> Amb goig no se me n'acut cap


 
Moltes gràcies Dixie.


----------



## Dixie!

ampurdan said:


> En valencià no seria: "Que gaud_isques_"?



Per aquí també ho diríem així, tot i que el verb gaudir no el fem anar gaire.


----------



## MarX

He gairebé oblidat a agrair-vos. 
Aleshores, gràcies per les vostres respostes!

MarK


----------

